# Angel pop over for my great niece!!



## Cookie61868

I made this for my great niece who is turning 2 October 30th. I made it from Cottontail Reynolds Kids yarn, 60% cotton 40% microfiber. I love this yarn, it's drape and softness is great, and it holds its shape. I added a crochet thread flower to dress it up. 

Childrens French Pop-Over Smock or Dress
&#65532;

Small 1-3 Med. 4-6x Large. 7-10 
Sport yarn, baby sport 
( I used Patons Grace, 100 % mercerized cotton, color is Lotus)
Hook size 8 or H 
Directions are for small. med. & large are ( )

Starting with yoke
Chain 60 loosely (76-92) Chain should measure 18-20-22 inches to fit over childs head.
Join to 1st. chain with a slip stitch being careful not to twist chain. Work to be done in rounds. Do not turn.

Yoke
Round 1
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 6(8-10) chain, 3dc in next chain. (Increase made) * 1dc in each of the next 14 (18-22) chain. 3dc in next chain. (Inc. made) Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 7(9-11) chain. Join with a slip stitch to the top of the 1st ch 2.

Round 2
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 7(9-11) stitches, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 16(20-24) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 3
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 18(22-26) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 4
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 20(24-28) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 5
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 22(26-30) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 11(13-15) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 6 (underarm)
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 12(14-16) sts. Ch 8(10-12). Skip 24(28-32) sts. 1dc in each of the next 26(30-34)sts. Chain 8(10-12), skip 24(28-32)sts. 1dc in each of the next 13(15-17)sts. Join with ss to top of ch2.

Round 7
*Chain 3, skip next st. Sc in next stitch. Repeat from * around working across underarm chain in the same manner as you come to them. End with a slip stitch in base of ch3. Be sure there is an even number of spaces.

Body
Round 1
Slip stitch into 1st. of ch3 spaces. Ch4(counts as 1st. triple crochet(trc)* In next ch3 space make 2trc, ch2, 2trc (shell made), trc in next space. Repeat from * around ending with a shell in last space. Slip stitch in top of ch4.

Round 2
Chain 4. * In chain space of next shell made, (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made over shell of previous row) Trc in trc that is between shells of previous row. Repeat from * ending with shell in last space. Sl stitch to top of ch4.

Round 3
Repeat round 2 for 8(10-12)times or desired length.

Last round: Do not chain. Turn to wrong side. *Make 8dc in ch2 space of shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * around ending with a slip stitch in beginning of round. Break off.

Shoulder ruffle:
Working from right side of work, attach yarn to 2nd stitch after underarm chain (going across shoulder). *Chain 3, skip next stitch, sc in next stitch. Repeat from * over shoulder to other end of underarm chain. This time you should have an uneven number of ch3 spaces. Turn. Slip stitch into first ch3 space. Chain 4(to count as 1st trc) *In next ch3 space, make (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made). 2trc, ch2, 2trc in next space. Repeat from * across with 1trc in last space. Turn.
*Work 8dc in ch space of next shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * across ending with a sc in last trc. End.
Work second shoulder in same manner.

Flower
Chain 4, join with slip stitch to form ring. Chain 2, (working in center of ring)3dc,*1sc, ch1, 3dc* 
Repeat between * for 5 petals. End with 1sc, ss in center to join. Pull tight. Cut yarn and pull end through last stitch leaving enough yarn to sew flower to smock.


----------



## margaretcave

That is so pretty - she will look beautiful in it.


----------



## ainejo

wooooow its beautiful, Aine,


----------



## Katsch

So adorable, thanks for pattern


----------



## Janicefc

Absolutely adorable


----------



## Marny CA

How did you know how long to make it per the child's height?

I'm always afraid of making something that won't fit.

The dress is really cute!


----------



## minniemo

That is so pretty. How I wish I could master crochet


----------



## kittykatzmom

Beautiful!


----------



## virginia42

Thank you for giving these instructions. It's very pretty.


----------



## lilbabery

It's so cute. TY for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12

lovely! thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Valanteen

Pretty!


----------



## Gram47

She is going to love it - beautiful work and color. Was it easy? I thing i'll try it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Patian

Dress is adorable - love the color! Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## DonnieK

I love the angel dress and have made quite a few for charity. They are so easy to make and look so adorable on the babies. I have not made one from Paton's Grace, but have made some from the Bamboo and it works up really nice.


----------



## oannejay

Thank you, Cookie, for posting this. I have 2 grandbabies who would look heavenly wearing one. Your grand niece will be connected to 2 little girls in Ohio and Va --all angels. The yarn suggestion will be helpful and the color you chose is great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arwin

what a beautiful dress!
thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Ellisen

Oh, how lovely. Cookie, thank you for this pattern. I've been looking for something lacey for an older child. This is perfect. Wonderful!


----------



## Gilian

Hi Cookie, I love this pattern have made several little dresses. I have had the pattern for ages, but I remember back in the 70's my Aunt making these and thats where I got it from, she ablibbed the patttern (I don't know where she found it) She also made me a full length dress, and when I went home to the UK in 1967 I made myself one (no pattern) in a beautiful lavender silky yarn and trimmed it with white fur top and bottom, it was really pretty. I still have four little dresses waiting for someone to buy.


----------



## tikeur

Lovely! thanks for the pattern.
Bravo


----------



## DarleneD

Beautiful job. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## aknitter

This is darling! Thank you for the pattern.

Anita


----------



## gclemens

Thanks for the lovely pattern. I used to have a similar pattern but couldn't find it and have been looking for one just like this!!!


----------



## SallyB

Oh thank you soooo much. My 4yr old granddaughter will definitely look like an angel in this. I can't wait to make it. You have done a beautiful job. I hope mine turns out half as good. THANK YOU for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Britty43

Cookie61868 said:


> I made this for my great niece who is turning 2 October 30th. I made it from Cottontail Reynolds Kids yarn, 60% cotton 40% microfiber. I love this yarn, it's drape and softness is great, and it holds its shape. I added a crochet thread flower to dress it up.
> 
> Childrens French Pop-Over Smock or Dress
> ￼
> 
> Small 1-3 Med. 4-6x Large. 7-10
> Sport yarn, baby sport
> ( I used Patons Grace, 100 % mercerized cotton, color is Lotus)
> Hook size 8 or H
> 
> Directions are for small. med. & large are ( )
> 
> Starting with yoke
> Chain 60 loosely (76-92) Chain should measure 18-20-22 inches to fit over childs head.
> Join to 1st. chain with a slip stitch being careful not to twist chain. Work to be done in rounds. Do not turn.
> 
> Yoke
> Round 1
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 6(8-10) chain, 3dc in next chain. (Increase made) * 1dc in each of the next 14 (18-22) chain. 3dc in next chain. (Inc. made) Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 7(9-11) chain. Join with a slip stitch to the top of the 1st ch 2.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 7(9-11) stitches, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 16(20-24) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 3
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 18(22-26) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 4
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 20(24-28) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 5
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 22(26-30) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 11(13-15) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 6 (underarm)
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 12(14-16) sts. Ch 8(10-12). Skip 24(28-32) sts. 1dc in each of the next 26(30-34)sts. Chain 8(10-12), skip 24(28-32)sts. 1dc in each of the next 13(15-17)sts. Join with ss to top of ch2.
> 
> Round 7
> *Chain 3, skip next st. Sc in next stitch. Repeat from * around working across underarm chain in the same manner as you come to them. End with a slip stitch in base of ch3. Be sure there is an even number of spaces.
> 
> Body
> Round 1
> Slip stitch into 1st. of ch3 spaces. Ch4(counts as 1st. triple crochet(trc)* In next ch3 space make 2trc, ch2, 2trc (shell made), trc in next space. Repeat from * around ending with a shell in last space. Slip stitch in top of ch4.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 4. * In chain space of next shell made, (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made over shell of previous row) Trc in trc that is between shells of previous row. Repeat from * ending with shell in last space. Sl stitch to top of ch4.
> 
> Round 3
> Repeat round 2 for 8(10-12)times or desired length.
> 
> Last round: Do not chain. Turn to wrong side. *Make 8dc in ch2 space of shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * around ending with a slip stitch in beginning of round. Break off.
> 
> Shoulder ruffle:
> Working from right side of work, attach yarn to 2nd stitch after underarm chain (going across shoulder). *Chain 3, skip next stitch, sc in next stitch. Repeat from * over shoulder to other end of underarm chain. This time you should have an uneven number of ch3 spaces. Turn. Slip stitch into first ch3 space. Chain 4(to count as 1st trc) *In next ch3 space, make (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made). 2trc, ch2, 2trc in next space. Repeat from * across with 1trc in last space. Turn.
> *Work 8dc in ch space of next shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * across ending with a sc in last trc. End.
> Work second shoulder in same manner.
> 
> Flower
> Chain 4, join with slip stitch to form ring. Chain 2, (working in center of ring)3dc,*1sc, ch1, 3dc*
> Repeat between * for 5 petals. End with 1sc, ss in center to join. Pull tight. Cut yarn and pull end through last stitch leaving enough yarn to sew flower to smock.


This is absolutely adorable .. Can't wait tk make it for my 4 yr old GD... How much yarn did it take?


----------



## mkilcoyne

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Jeanne1

Pretty dress, love the color.


----------



## Drewbie

Adorable! Thanks for sharing. I just finished a skirt for my granddaughter and I can't resist this. My next project!


----------



## fabiana

This is so beautiful! Perfect for a Christmas gift! Thank you SO MUCH for sharing.


----------



## nannygoat

Absolutely adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Muddyann

This is so beautiful. I have some similar but not as cute patterns for babys. I don't have any for the two yr old. It is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charliesaunt

Does anyone have something similar in a knitted pattern?

Love this, but my crochet skills are not up to par with my knitting.


----------



## PamM

Its beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maysmom

DD had one 26 years ago. Still a lovely little dress to make up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So adorable. Your design is great.


----------



## bunnysbaby

Found the link from Ravelry for this pattern and wanted to say Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Safeya

Very cute! Saved it on my pc - thank you for sharing!


----------



## clperry3208

I love the color, well done


----------



## pjeree

I'm making this dress for my granddaughter for her second birthday. What do you suggest to go under it? Just a t-shirt type dress or long tank shirt? 
Thanks for the pattern. It's very easy and I'm almost 1/2 complete and it's just my second sitting.


----------



## Nikanmamma

I was wondering if this dress could be made using worsted weight as sport weight is hard to find in my area.


----------



## sherrywb

That's lovely well done you&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## janice.

i wany to make this dress ,cannot find the yarn anywhere. PLEASE HELP ME IAM GOING CRAZY THANK YOU ANYONE JANICE


----------



## rockninaz2004

I love this pattern. I made it for my 5 year old niece. I made a hat to match


----------



## raelkcol

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## doxie9

this little dress is so cute. I'm going to try to make this for my granddaughter who is four. I hope it will fit. Thank you for posting this free pattern


----------



## Happycamper

Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleowin

I made this for my 5 year old granddaughter. It was the first dress I have ever made. 
Thanks,
Cleo


----------



## rockninaz2004

I like the multi color yarn. It is beautiful.&#9786;


----------



## Lert

This is adorable! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Lert

:thumbup: looks great!


----------



## Lert

Beautiful!


----------



## Judyh

I am finishing up this dress and have a question about the sleeve ruffle. According to the pattern, there is not a trc between the shell stitch. is this right? In other words, the way I read it is that you just make shell stitches in the ch 3 spaces, with no trc between them.
Thanks for any answers.


----------



## purpleone

hi there cookie61868

thanks very much for this wonderful dress instructions and may I say your dress looks fantastic and I just love the colours and you have done a great job making this wonderful dress they will love it very much

may I ask a few questions can you tell me how old is your gret niece as I were going to try to make for my niece which is 5 years old and is it fairly easy to make as im fairly new at crochet and have dyslexia

what size hook and what wool wood you suggest is best as I have only a 5/6mm hook and I have only double crochet wool

angela your crochet friend



Cookie61868 said:


> I made this for my great niece who is turning 2 October 30th. I made it from Cottontail Reynolds Kids yarn, 60% cotton 40% microfiber. I love this yarn, it's drape and softness is great, and it holds its shape. I added a crochet thread flower to dress it up.
> 
> Childrens French Pop-Over Smock or Dress
> ￼
> 
> Small 1-3 Med. 4-6x Large. 7-10
> Sport yarn, baby sport
> ( I used Patons Grace, 100 % mercerized cotton, color is Lotus)
> Hook size 8 or H
> Directions are for small. med. & large are ( )
> 
> Starting with yoke
> Chain 60 loosely (76-92) Chain should measure 18-20-22 inches to fit over childs head.
> Join to 1st. chain with a slip stitch being careful not to twist chain. Work to be done in rounds. Do not turn.
> 
> Yoke
> Round 1
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 6(8-10) chain, 3dc in next chain. (Increase made) * 1dc in each of the next 14 (18-22) chain. 3dc in next chain. (Inc. made) Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 7(9-11) chain. Join with a slip stitch to the top of the 1st ch 2.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 7(9-11) stitches, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 16(20-24) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 3
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 18(22-26) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 4
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 20(24-28) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 5
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 22(26-30) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 11(13-15) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 6 (underarm)
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 12(14-16) sts. Ch 8(10-12). Skip 24(28-32) sts. 1dc in each of the next 26(30-34)sts. Chain 8(10-12), skip 24(28-32)sts. 1dc in each of the next 13(15-17)sts. Join with ss to top of ch2.
> 
> Round 7
> *Chain 3, skip next st. Sc in next stitch. Repeat from * around working across underarm chain in the same manner as you come to them. End with a slip stitch in base of ch3. Be sure there is an even number of spaces.
> 
> Body
> Round 1
> Slip stitch into 1st. of ch3 spaces. Ch4(counts as 1st. triple crochet(trc)* In next ch3 space make 2trc, ch2, 2trc (shell made), trc in next space. Repeat from * around ending with a shell in last space. Slip stitch in top of ch4.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 4. * In chain space of next shell made, (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made over shell of previous row) Trc in trc that is between shells of previous row. Repeat from * ending with shell in last space. Sl stitch to top of ch4.
> 
> Round 3
> Repeat round 2 for 8(10-12)times or desired length.
> 
> Last round: Do not chain. Turn to wrong side. *Make 8dc in ch2 space of shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * around ending with a slip stitch in beginning of round. Break off.
> 
> Shoulder ruffle:
> Working from right side of work, attach yarn to 2nd stitch after underarm chain (going across shoulder). *Chain 3, skip next stitch, sc in next stitch. Repeat from * over shoulder to other end of underarm chain. This time you should have an uneven number of ch3 spaces. Turn. Slip stitch into first ch3 space. Chain 4(to count as 1st trc) *In next ch3 space, make (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made). 2trc, ch2, 2trc in next space. Repeat from * across with 1trc in last space. Turn.
> *Work 8dc in ch space of next shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * across ending with a sc in last trc. End.
> Work second shoulder in same manner.
> 
> Flower
> Chain 4, join with slip stitch to form ring. Chain 2, (working in center of ring)3dc,*1sc, ch1, 3dc*
> Repeat between * for 5 petals. End with 1sc, ss in center to join. Pull tight. Cut yarn and pull end through last stitch leaving enough yarn to sew flower to smock.


----------



## purpleone

may I say that you have made this dress and may I say its wonderful and I really love the colours

do you have any tips for me as im fairly new and need all the help I can get

angela your crochet friend

may I ask what wool did you use please



Cleowin said:


> I made this for my 5 year old granddaughter. It was the first dress I have ever made.
> Thanks,
> Cleo


----------



## ritabhote

Hi I hope I am doing the right thing by writing here. 
I am new to this forum and still trying to figure out how to get replies to my queries.

Just below your topic I have posted my topic where I have a little doubt about proceeding with the Shoulder ruffle part of the pattern. Please please help quick as I am desperate to finish this dress.

Of course shoud have thanked you first for the beautiful pattern you have shared. Enjoying making the dress.


----------



## ritabhote

Hi Judyh

I realised seeing your question today that I had the same query yesterday.

Did you get any solution. Pl can u share as I am desperate to finish this dress quickly.

Thanks


----------



## vreinholde

Very cute dress


----------



## Ranjani

Thank you so much for this pattern .the instructions are simple and straightforward and the dress came out gorgeous even for a novice like me  I made it for a friend`s daughter and she absolutely loved it !


----------



## diobsession

Very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## katyjenk

How much yarn is needed for this pattern?


----------



## irishsmitty

pjeree said:


> I'm making this dress for my granddaughter for her second birthday. What do you suggest to go under it? Just a t-shirt type dress or long tank shirt?
> Thanks for the pattern. It's very easy and I'm almost 1/2 complete and it's just my second sitting.


I would like to know too. I have been looking for "slips" for ages
and cannot fine any for love nor money. Years ago we had dress similar
with diffrent color slips was used. White dress could have pink, blue
under it, it would change the look.


----------



## diobsession

Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## cestisP54

Can you tell me how much yarn is needed for this dress?


----------



## ArleneDenise

I am wondering how much yarn was used I want to make this for a Christmas present.


----------



## Sand101

Lovely


----------



## Gundi2

very pretty, bet she will like it.


----------



## mmonohon

Adorable


----------



## knitteerli

So pretty.


----------



## marysudie

I just found this pattern. It is adorable. My now 3 year old granddaughter just came to live with me and her daddy (my son) the first part of March this year. He had filed for permanent custody of her and the trail is scheduled for mid-October. I could just spoil her with clothes, clothes, clothes and quilts. She is a diva and loves clothes. She knows what she wants to wear each day. We are trying to accomplish potty training, so I bought her a fake fur hot pink jacket to dangle as a carrot when she finally masters the potty on a constituent basis. A friend and I went "window shopping" Friday night and I came home with light-up Frozen sneakers. Her daddy decided that she can have those the first day she goes without an accident. She has no idea that I have the DVD of Frozen as a carrot, too. Maybe I need to tackle one of these to see if I can make another carrot. I think it would be cute even in winter with a turtle neck and leggings. I just need to be sure it's big enough so I'm disappointed that's it's too little when I finish it. Thanks for the inspiration. I love the color as well as the pattern.


----------



## willifican

Thanks I think I will try. only need size 5


----------



## Sand101

Beautiful


----------



## raelkcol

Beautiful


----------



## flitri

I think that my Mother had this on her to do list, I found it with her knitting patterns so I'm now making it in her memory for my little granddaughter. 
Thank you for the pattern, it is beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14

Very sweet... thanks for sharing


----------



## marymc47

How do you print the pattern?


----------

